
Did Accel Just Raise Money For A Facebook Bailout? - Flemlord
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/did-accel-just-raise-money-for-a-facebook-bailout
======
brandnewlow
Why do they need so much money?

I know they have a lot of employees. What do they all do?

~~~
ionfish
Scaling is hard!

------
fallentimes
If this is true, at least facebook isn't expecting the government to bail them
out for their own poor business decisions.

